

Discover the best Electronic Dance Music you probably have never heard of - shawnjanas
http://turnchannel.com/tracks/all_genres/recently_added

======
drewonstuff
Is this your site? It looks like mostly static markup. Is this supposed to be
a blog or something? I recognize a few of the artists from Soundcloud...where
is the music coming from?

~~~
shawnjanas
yeah, it's my site. Mostly suppose to be a blog/discovery tool. All of the
music is from soundcloud.

